# The Jimmer Stick



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I have in my room an old RC Willey, more than a yard, stick. A group of young men in my classes turned it into the Jimmer stick to honor him. The Cheerleaders in my classes are jealous of the Jimmer stick, partly because some of them are diehard Ute fans, but mostly because the young men have stopped paying attention to them.
So for the last month and a half there has been a constant battle over the Jimmer stick. The Cheerleaders keep taping over "The Jimmer", and putting Ute logos on it. The young men then change it back. Wednesday in 5th period two cheerleaders finally busted the Jimmer stick in half. Thursday, Jimmy only went for 22 points on 7/21 shooting.
So today I told my classes that we had to do major repairs on the Jimmer stick, because the Jimmer received his power from the stick. I then made a bold prediction that if we got the stick patched up that Jimmer would go off for 50 points tonight, just kind of hyping it up with the students and having some fun  . But lo and behold, lo and behold! :shock: We better keep the Jimmer stick on hallowed ground after tonight.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Get that stick polished and shined! Maybe a special clear coat varnish is in order. :mrgreen:


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

The Lobos got beat by the Jimmer Stick last night. 52!!! 33 in the first half!! And only one FT attempt!! :_O=: :_O=: :_O=: That has got to be one of the most impressive individual performances in college basketball history! If he is not awarded POY now then the whole thing is a complete SHAM!


----------

